# Why mandatory vaccination is nothing new



## Alligatorob (Nov 1, 2021)

Interesting article, I did not know.

https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20211029-why-mandatory-vaccination-is-nothing-new


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2021)

Doesn't matter to me if mandatory vaccination is new or old.  Lots of things were mandatory at one time - slavery, tattoos, medical experiments, kidnapping & murder.
*I *make my health decisions; no one else does.
A mandate is one thing.  I can comply with any mandate.   Anyone who _physically _tries to force a drug or vaccine on me will pay with their life.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Anyone who _physically _tries to force a drug or vaccine on me


I can't see that happening, in fact the article talks about enforcement and how it tends to be something between non-existent and financial.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Anyone who _physically _tries to force a drug or vaccine on me will pay with their life.


That's hysterical.  If the cops, etc. want to get you they will.  You might get one or two, but they'll get you in the end if that's why they came.

I sometimes still think I'm tough too.

eta
I'm not arguing with you, just some friendly bantering.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

Pepper said:


> That's hysterical.  If the cops, etc. want to get you they will.  You might get one or two, but they'll get you in the end if that's why they came.
> 
> I sometimes still think I'm tough too.
> 
> ...


I'm sure they will & that's OK with me; One or two will do.
And it really doesn't take much toughness to open fire.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I can't see that happening, in fact the article talks about enforcement and how it tends to be something between non-existent and financial.


I can't see that happening either, but these days.....who knows.  It looks like they're pushing harder & harder.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2021)

All right Win, we're all impressed by how tough you are. And we're shaking in our shoes. 

But... one question.  When have you ever heard of our government or our police, etc. running around with syringes, forcing people to receive a vaccine? In fact, even in the most draconian dictatorship in the world, when has that ever been done?

Isn't that what is meant by a "straw horse?"  A ridiculous argument that won't hold up for one second?


----------



## Devi (Nov 2, 2021)

Sunny said:


> All right Win, we're all impressed by how tough you are. And we're shaking in our shoes.
> 
> But... one question.  When have you ever heard of our government or our police, etc. running around with syringes, forcing people to receive a vaccine? In fact, even in the most draconian dictatorship in the world, when has that ever been done?
> 
> Isn't that what is meant by a "straw horse?"  A ridiculous argument that won't hold up for one second?


Well, you seem to be saying that since something has never been done, it will never be done ...?

I do recall that they were talking about sending people house to house to "convince" them to get the jab.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> Well, you seem to be saying that since something has never been done, it will never be done ...?
> 
> I do recall that they were talking about sending people house to house to "convince" them to get the jab.


That would be entertaining for me; I'd make coffee & have a great time with them.....as long as they stayed respectful.


----------



## Knight (Nov 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Doesn't matter to me if mandatory vaccination is new or old.  Lots of things were mandatory at one time - slavery, tattoos, medical experiments, kidnapping & murder.
> *I *make my health decisions; no one else does.
> A mandate is one thing.  I can comply with any mandate.   Anyone who _physically _tries to force a drug or vaccine on me will pay with their life.


Well that makes it really clear your position on the covid-19 vaccine.

Before you might be hospitalized. Don't forget to update your living will to include no life saving blood transfusion by blood containing the covid-9 vaccine.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> I do recall that they were talking about sending people house to house to "convince" them to get the jab.


If you believed it would save people's lives wouldn't you support something like this?  I think that is the motivation for a lot of vaccine pushers.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 2, 2021)

Knight said:


> Don't forget to update your living will to include no life saving blood transfusion by blood containing the covid-9 vaccine.


Is that a real thing?  Or just said in jest?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 2, 2021)

I’m pro vaccine but anti mandate. While no one has yet proposed physically forcing a vaccine on the populace, taking away your livelihood is pretty damn close.  Over 70% of the population has been fully vaccinated. I see this as a power play, pure and simple.


----------



## Devi (Nov 2, 2021)

To be honest, I've already had Covid — a couple of years ago, before they named it "Covid 19" and certainly well before any vaccine. I'm also elderly, chunky around the middle, diabetic and don't get enough exercise.

Just saying, as it appears that getting Covid is not the automatic death sentence that some believe it is.

[Added] I have to add that it was not that bad. Certainly not as bad as (but different from) some of the flues I've had. (Although I don't get sick often; usually about 18 years between sicknesses.)


----------



## Knight (Nov 2, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Is that a real thing?  Or just said in jest?


A real thing. The vaccine he is opposed to would be in his body. Per win231 being ready to kill someone over an injection wouldn't it make sense to not want blood from someone that was vaccinated?


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> To be honest, I've already had Covid — a couple of years ago, before they named it "Covid 19" and certainly well before any vaccine. I'm also elderly, chunky around the middle, diabetic and don't get enough exercise.
> 
> Just saying, as it appears that getting Covid is not the *automatic* death sentence that some believe it is.
> 
> [Added] I have to add that it was not that bad. Certainly not as bad (but different from) some of the flues I've had. (Although I don't get sick often; usually about 18 years between sicknesses.)


It may not be "automatic" but statistics show that infected people who already have comorbidities are more likely to make a quick exit to the afterlife.

As seniors on this forum, we know that the body is in decline so people are suffering from one thing or another. Some have multiple health issues.

I heard about a fully jabbed grandfather who flew to England to visit his grands. He hadn't seen them in awhile. Just so happens that one of the grands was infected. Unfortunately, the grandfather caught it and ended up in ICU. And died. But here is the kicker, the grandfather suffered from asthma for many years. So his lungs were already in bad shape. This virus thrives in the lungs. Too many people overlook comorbidities as a culprit.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 2, 2021)

I've been "mandated" several times.

In New Orleans to get into some (but not all) restaurants, shops, etc. I had to show the vaccination card.

Two of my "employers" have required it.  I am just a very part time contract engineer with these companies, not really an employee.  Both are larger companies with US government contracts.  One asked for a copy of my vaccination card, and one just took my word for it.  I have contracts with other large companies who have not required it.

I don't know what the consequences of not being vaccinated would have been... 

Except at one shop in New Orleans, did not have my card with me, they asked me to go get it and come back.  I didn't.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 2, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> I’m pro vaccine but anti mandate.


That is more or less how I feel, but there are some grey areas.  Like healthcare professionals and people with extensive public contact...  

Not sure where I'd draw the line, but I certainly wouldn't be going to Win's house with a needle!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> I do recall that they were talking about sending people house to house to "convince" them to get the jab.


The goal of that was to educate people about the vaccines and answer any questions or concerns they may have. No evil convincing going on, LOL. The most they may have done for someone, if they were homebound and couldn't easily get out to a clinic for a vaccine, is to arrange for a nurse to contact them and perhaps administer it in their homes. I think even in my state they had some kind of service where they would come to your home and vaccinate you either inside or outside of your house. If I wasn't mobile, I would welcome that..


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 2, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> It may not be "automatic" but statistics show that infected people who already have comorbidities are more likely to make a quick exit to the afterlife.
> 
> As seniors on this forum, we know that the body is in decline so people are suffering from one thing or another. Some have multiple health issues.
> 
> I heard about a fully jabbed grandfather who flew to England to visit his grands. He hadn't seen them in awhile. Just so happens that one of the grands was infected. Unfortunately, the grandfather caught it and ended up in ICU. And died. But here is the kicker, the grandfather suffered from asthma for many years. So his lungs were already in bad shape. This virus thrives in the lungs. Too many people overlook comorbidities as a culprit.


"But here is the kicker, the grandfather suffered from asthma for many years. So his lungs were already in bad shape. This virus thrives in the lungs. Too many people overlook comorbidities as a culprit."

My cousin in her late 70's has COPD bad, also type 2 diabetic and had Covid and recovered. She said it was like a bad case of the flu. Its not the same for everyone. We all react differently.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

Knight said:


> Well that makes it really clear your position on the covid-19 vaccine.
> 
> Before you might be hospitalized. Don't forget to update your living will to include no life saving blood transfusion by blood containing the covid-9 vaccine.


The _"All or Nothing_" argument indicates desperation to make an invalid point seem valid.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Is that a real thing?  Or just said in jest?


See Post #21.


----------



## Knight (Nov 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> The _"All or Nothing_" argument indicates desperation to make an invalid point seem valid.


No point attempted. You posted you would kill anyone trying to inject you with a covid-19 vaccine. No way to know if that radical position of yours included life saving blood transfusion from a person that carried that vaccine in their donated blood.

JW's won't allow a blood transfusion. I'm not suggesting you are a JW just pointing  something you may have overlooked.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> I can't see that happening either, but these days.....who knows.  It looks like they're pushing harder & harder.


I'm beginning to be able to envision any scenario regarding this virus and vaccination for it. If someone would take a person's livelihood away based upon their medical status, they are desperate and would do even more if they believe another helpless and that they could get away with it. 
If this was about health and not money, why is our government treating it's citizens with such outright contempt? That's what it is, let's face it. They first terrify us, confuse us, shame us, then blame us, mandate us into a state of unendurable stress until we can hardly make a decision any more and then they hit us with the decision of all time, get vaccinated with an experimental drug or lose every freedom you've got left. That's not a decision, it's the lowest form of coercion I've seen in my entire life.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

Knight said:


> No point attempted. You posted you would kill anyone trying to inject you with a covid-19 vaccine. No way to know if that radical position of yours included life saving blood transfusion from a person that carried that vaccine in their donated blood.
> 
> JW's won't allow a blood transfusion. I'm not suggesting you are a JW just pointing  something you may have overlooked.


You obviously overlooked 1st-grade reading.
I said, "_Anyone who physically tries to force a drug or vaccine on me will pay with their life."   _Where did I mention a Covid vaccine?
_"Force"_ is the key word.  _That means After I said "NO."  Not a drug or vaccine I agree to take._
And my statement has nothing to do with a blood transfusion.  That's _your nonsensical _"editing."


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

chic said:


> I'm beginning to be able to envision any scenario regarding this virus and vaccination for it. If someone would take a person's livelihood away based upon their medical status, they are desperate and would do even more if they believe another helpless and that they could get away with it.
> If this was about health and not money, why is our government treating it's citizens with such outright contempt? That's what it is, let's face it. They first terrify us, confuse us, shame us, then blame us, mandate us into a state of unendurable stress until we can hardly make a decision any more and then they hit us with the decision of all time, get vaccinated with an experimental drug or lose every freedom you've got left. That's not a decision, it's the lowest form of coercion I've seen in my entire life.


Exactly.  And it's done under the guise of "Protecting Everyone."  It obviously works.......for those who are content to allow themselves to be programmed.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> I’m pro vaccine but anti mandate. While no one has yet proposed physically forcing a vaccine on the populace, taking away your livelihood is pretty damn close.  Over 70% of the population has been fully vaccinated. I see this as a power play, pure and simple.


As I've said, I have no problem with those who want the vaccine.
I have 4 elderly friends - ages 80 - 87.  I drove two of them to get their Covid vaccines last year; that's what they wanted.
The third friend - 80 doesn't want the Covid or the flu vaccine.  Her husband just died last month - after his flu shot exacerbated his other health issues & his doctor said, "No more flu shots for you & no Covid shot."  It was too late for him.  He spent his last 3 weeks in the hospital & convalescent home.  He was 64.

NONE of our different decisions affected our friendship because we respect each other's decisions.


----------



## Shero (Nov 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> Doesn't matter to me if mandatory vaccination is new or old.  Lots of things were mandatory at one time - slavery, tattoos, medical experiments, kidnapping & murder.
> *I *make my health decisions; no one else does.
> A mandate is one thing.  I can comply with any mandate.   Anyone who _physically _tries to force a drug or vaccine on me will pay with their life.


Oh la la !  What a tough guy! would you like to come for a sail with me ?


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 6, 2021)

In my state there is a law (old one, not new) that if you won't submit to treatment for TB then you can be imprisoned.  The YouTube I watched about the Spanish flu of 1918 said there was a city (I think in CA) that it was legal for the police to shoot a person dead if they didn't wear a mask.  So it seems like it is normal enough to require/enforce people from endangering other people with infectious disease.  I forget what that illness was in Africa that caused quite a scare some years ago but I remember there was a big resistance locally just to allowing a few people with that illness to come here for treatment in special infectious disease facilities in my state.  
I am unsure whether people who are resistant to getting the covid vaccine really believe there is no danger from covid (or not enough danger) or they simply think they themselves will be okay and don't care whether other people get sick and/or die.  Is there a particular illness or death rate that they would change their mind?  
The vaccine is mandated where I work and I know one person at least who will probably get fired because she will not get vaccinated, on the one hand it is a pity to lose her because the quality of  her work is really good, but on the other hand the quality of her work is less important to me than the well being of myself and my teammates.  Plus the company self-insures and why should we all have to pay potentially higher health insurance premiums because some people would prefer to gamble on spending a few weeks in the hospital instead of just get a vaccination.  I might be okay with them keeping their job if they don't go into any offices and if they pay an extra amount on their health insurance (company already charges extra for nicotine users).  But I guess really my emotional response is if they don't care about my health then I don't care about them having a job.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 6, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Plus the company self-insures and why should we all have to pay potentially higher health insurance premiums because some people would prefer to gamble on spending a few weeks in the hospital instead of just get a vaccination.  I might be okay with them keeping their job if they don't go into any offices and if they pay an extra amount on their health insurance (company already charges extra for nicotine users).  But I guess really my emotional response is if they don't care about my health then I don't care about them having a job.



Yep, their selfishness is costing us all — not only through higher insurance rates, but by preventing people from getting treatment for other ailments and injuries because covid patients have filled up hospitals. Non-covid patients have died because they couldn't get admitted to hospitals. There was no room for them!

And then the anti-vaxxers/anti-maskers complain that they're being picked on by the "woke" society. I'm no longer an Aaron Rogers fan. It's bad enough that he's an anti-vaxxer, but he lied about being vaccinated. He now has covid, and if he gets severely ill, he could put Green Bay's entire season in jeopardy. Once again, the word "selfish" is apropos. Granted, even vaccinated people can catch covid, but they're far less likely to become severely ill, and they're far less likely to spread the virus.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Yep, their selfishness is costing us all — not only through higher insurance rates, but by preventing people from getting treatment for other ailments and injuries because covid patients have filled up hospitals. Non-covid patients have died because they couldn't get admitted to hospitals. There was no room for them!
> 
> And then the anti-vaxxers/anti-maskers complain that they're being picked on by the "woke" society. I'm no longer an Aaron Rogers fan. It's bad enough that he's an anti-vaxxer, but he lied about being vaccinated. He now has covid, and if he gets severely ill, he could put Green Bay's entire season in jeopardy. Once again, the word "selfish" is apropos. Granted, even vaccinated people can catch covid, but they're far less likely to become severely ill, and they're far less likely to spread the virus.


I agree Irwin, very true!


----------



## Shero (Nov 6, 2021)

Children are our future, we have to protct them at all costs. No unvaccinated adult should be around children unless the adult is vaccinated.


----------

